# Chaos army. Need paint scheme.



## calypson (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey, my next project it to finish my chaos army. All assembled. No clue what to paint it. 
Any ideas?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

what kind of army are you going for, Slaanesh, Khorne, Nurgle, Tzeentch, undivided? gotta give those first.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

And is it fantasy or 40k?


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

His main army is tau, so I'm assuming its 40k, and if its undivided I'd like to see a lot more bone-colored schemes, I'm currently painting my veteran squads with bleached bone just for the trims and small details and it looks great.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well if it 40k i personaly like the colour scheme warp ghosts or the children of purgatos

warp ghosts require rotting flesh and chaos black there the main colours.

children of purgatos reguire snot green and shining gold

edit: sorry about this

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Children_of_Purgatos


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Some insight would be helpful mate such as there name, speciality and things like that then it would be easier for us to come up with a cool paint scheme for you  JD


----------



## calypson (Nov 25, 2008)

Honestly, not sure what god i want to follow yet =p

Wich one has the most help?
Does it limit what troops i can have?
Or can all troops follow a certain god?

New on the whole chaos stuff

And yes, Warhammer 40k Chaos Space Marine.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

As far as the new codex is concerned any troops and be under any of the 4 (5 if you count undivided) chaos banners.

some things can't technically be given the mark or icon of any particular god, but that doesn't mean you can't paint em up in that scheme.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i'd say go undivided with something that is different from the norm of chaos... like white!


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

I have always been a fan of the "The Cleaved" scheme


----------

